# Teach what when



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello. I have been working on training our 8 week v puppy. Right now we are teaching her: sit, crate, potty, and to not bite skin. She is doing very well. Obviously, when all is said and done, she's going to know much more. Are there certain commands that should wait until a certain age? Or, is there a certain order in which to teach commands? I'm trying to go slow, placing importance on mastering a command before throwing more in the mix. I happened to be watching dogs 101, and they said go slower with vizslas too. Any thoughts?


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to know the answer to this too. A couple that we've been doing in addition to those is an attention command, he stops what he's doing and gives eye contact, and a "settle" command. 

I feel like if we go too slow he gets bored really fast. We keep focusing on the basics, but when we do several in a single training session instead of just one he stays focused for longer and has more fun.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

IMO, don't work her hard, let her enjoy her childhood  Let her be herself, don't correct her natural instincts too much at this point. Play with her and keep the treats to a minimum. 

At 16 weeks you can pick up a little treat and learn... for now it's just play, eat, sleep, potty the pretty baby dog :-*


----------

